# Rayshot turned on the light!



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Rayshot gave me a call last night. We talked about shooting for the 20 meter badge. He asked what band dimensions i was using. I had shot a few times with the bands I used for 10 meters. And probably would have continued to do so. They were 9 1/2" flat on the table. Ray said something that seemed so obvious after he said it . I don't think I would have thought of it. He said, "shorten your bands for a flatter trajectory." I thought to myself,"Duhhh, why didn't I think of that?" Great observation Ray! That tip will surely shorten the time I take to accomplish the 20 meter badge and beyond. Thanks Ray!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Ray knows his slingshots.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great to know buddy what dimentions are you useing for 10 m and the 20 .? Also whats your favourite material. Did Ray happen to mention what he uses. :naughty: That guy has like lazer targeting built in.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I usually use 8"x1"x 3/4" or 5/8". Maybe he will chime in here but, I know he's been using .04 latex.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I appreciate you were receptive to an observation/suggestion. I like tips, and as I mentioned to you, seeing your past shooting motivated me to work more on my accuracy because I see your character and it fits with quality shooting.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's quite a compliment Ray. Thank you friend.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like .04 latex.

I like to shoot a tie to tie length of 7 inches. I do add or subtract here and there. The taper on the 7 inches is a 20 to 12.75mm (13 mm). The taper is based on a longer band template based on a 20 mm to 10mm.

Shortening the .03 and Thera Band Gold bandsets can do amazing things too.

I know I sacrifice longevity and do have bandsets that last a lot longer, 20mm-15mm in .04, but slingshots is my play/recreation money so I make and use what "re-creates" me when I recreate. It isn't the most economical but, I do so many other economical things, I just have to not care in my fun time.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow thankyou very much guys for the great responses. I really appriciate this because one of my weakest aspects is target shooting I would love to be as good as you guys at it one day.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Wow thankyou very much guys for the great responses. I really appriciate this because one of my weakest aspects is target shooting I would love to be as good as you guys at it one day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Dude! Join us ! Just set up a range and start practicing. Badges are a great goal to drive your progress.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I will start experimenting with what you and The Master Ray have told me. See what my Little ninja can do I am hoping for sun this monday, tuesday. I work nights so no day practice for me useally.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thankyou very much guys for the great responses. I really appriciate this because one of my weakest aspects is target shooting I would love to be as good as you guys at it one day.
> ...


Goals are amazing what power they have for progress/improvement!

Thanks to all the guys that have put the effort in setting up a contest for us all, a fun contest to push ourselves. Bill Hayes., MJ, LGD, and others I can't recall at this late hour.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

The members of this "forum" has so much knowledge. Thank you all for sharing.


----------

